# Great source for information



## Dan F (Mar 5, 2003)

One of my old professors has spent countless hours compiling thousands of links to various sites (many of them university related) containing information on just about everything related to the the green industry. The links are all categorized for easier browsing. Take a look:

http://bluestem.hort.purdue.edu/plant/


Dan


----------

